# Do elves smoke?



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes, as title, were elves the market of pipe-weeds? The elves seemed to be the only "no-smoking" race, correct me if there're any other source.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 28, 2021)

> Do elves smoke?​


Only when they're on fire. 



I'm here all week. 😁


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 28, 2021)

We aren’t told whether partakers of pipeweed included Elves as a rule or not. (What springs to mind here is some hillbilly Avari Elf, definitely _not_ one of the Eldar, with a corncob pipe.) But we do have one episode that might be instructive. 

In “Flotsam and Jetsam” (_Two Towers_), once lunch is over, Pippin gives Gimli his extra pipe, and Aragorn and the Hobbits prepare to enjoy some of Saruman’s Hornblower leaf. Legolas immediately excuses himself: “I’m going back into the open air, to see what the wind and sky are doing!” Aragorn, understanding instantly, replies, “We’ll come with you.” 

It’s pretty clear from this, I think, that Legolas didn’t like tobacco smoke, and that Aragorn understood that. Whether that dislike was peculiar to Legolas or not is the question, Gandalf certainly smoked, sometimes “prodigiously” (“The Istari”, _Unfinished Tales_), a habit Saruman took up in what he thought was secrecy, though Gandalf soon learned of it (perhaps from the Dúnedain who kept watch on the borders of the Shire). 



Ealdwyn said:


> Only when they're on fire.


Yes, I think it fair to assume Gil-galad smoked, but not pipeweed. Should we try the veal?


----------

